# Why should someone read TRP (The Reformed Pastor)?



## Thomas_Goodwin (Nov 23, 2021)

I was recommended it, and I may start it soon enough, but there are many books I wanna get to, like JB (Jeremiah Burroughs) and DoR (Doctrine of Repentance). Do you recommend, if so, whats it about? As I heard RB (Richard Baxter) is a little unorthodox


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Nov 23, 2021)

My advice: read something else. 

In another thread you wrote something along the lines, "I've only read maybe ten serious books in my life." If that is true, there are much more important books to read.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thomas_Goodwin (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Nov 24, 2021)

Thomas_Goodwin said:


>


I would be more than happy to make suggestions.


----------



## Thomas_Goodwin (Nov 24, 2021)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> I would be more than happy to make suggestions.


sure, I would love to hear. I have a list of books I plan on going through as well as a book I am reading. Thank you very much.


----------



## Thomas_Goodwin (Nov 24, 2021)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> I would be more than happy to make suggestions.


thank you kindly brother


----------



## Irenaeus (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm not necessarily disagreeing with @Regi Addictissimus, but I found TPR profoundly helpful. It inspired me to be more proactive in witnessing to some lost family members and, to quote Augustine, this book "set my heart on fire with a great love" for those around me. It sets a bar for pastoral care that few clergy can hope to aspire to, much less layman, but in doing so drove me to be more dependent on Christ in my daily efforts. Whatever Baxter's theological flaws are, I was not negatively impacted by them in the book. If anything, it convinced me that I need to be a witness not of some generic soupy Christianity Lite but of the real deal thing, grounded in Scripture and fleshed out by the creeds and confessions

That being said, if you're going to read just a couple of good books I don't think this would be in my top ten of recommendations.


----------



## Morgan (Nov 24, 2021)

I think it's good for those in church leadership but I'd put it lower on the list for those outside of leadership.


----------

